# Cover bands, whats in your set list ?



## AdamR

Just wondering if anyone wants to share there set list ?

Heres ours

1. Holiday-GreenDay
2 Low- Cracker
3 Paint it Black-Stones
4 Paralyzer -Finger 11
5 Black-Pearl Jam
6 Done Me Wrong -Cactus Juice
7 Doesn't Remind Me-Audio Slave
8 My Own Worst Enemy-Lit
9 Love Me Dead-Ludo
10 I Don't Wanna Be-Gavin Degraw
11 Tin Soldier -Small Faces
12 Santeria-Sublime

Set 2

1 Seven Nation Army-White Stripes
2 Cold Hard Bitch -Jet
3 Say It aint So-Weezer
4 Interstate Love Song -STP
5 Plowed -Sponge
6 Light Of Day-Cactus Juice
7 Hard to Handle-Black Crowse
8 Midnight Rider - Allman Bros
9 She Hates me-Puddle of Mudd
10 Tomorrow -Silverchair
11 Slither -Velvet Revolver

Set 3

1 Folsom -Johny Cash
2 Hero -FooFighters
3 Feel Like Making Love -Bad company
4 Calling You-Blue October
5 You May Be Right -Billy Joel
6 I'll Take You Home-Cactus Juice
7 Man in a Box-Alice in Chains
8 Thank You -Led Zeppelin
9 Use somebody -Kings of Leon
10 Green River-CCR
11 Harder to Breathe -Maroon 5
12 We Gotta Get Out of this Place -Animals

Set 4

1 Call Me the Breeze-Lynyrd Skynryd
2 Far Behind -CandleBox
3 House of the Rising Sun-Animals
4 Squeeze Box-The Who
5 Revolution -Beatles


----------



## Madaxeman

My Band has a fairly conventional set of classic rock covers, here is the first/ 1st half of second set in no particular order - 

1. Cream - Badge 
2. Hendrix - Watchtower 
3. Purple - Black Night 
4. Zeppelin - Rocknroll
5. GNR - Sweet Child o Mine 
6. Black Sabbath - War Pigs 
7. Cream - Sunshine of your love 
8. Hard to Handle - Black Crowes
9. Thin Lizzy - Still in love with you 
10. Whitesnake - Aint no love in the heart of the city 
11. Beatles - Come together
12. Motorhead - Ace of spades 
13. Santana - Black magic woman 
14. Thin Lizzy - Still in love with you
15. acdc - You shook me all night long
16. Spin Doctors - Two Princes 
17. Free - Wishing Well
18. Hawkwind - Silver Machine 
19. Deep Purple - Smoke... 
20. Free - Alright Now
21. T Rex - Get it on 
22. Radar Love 
23. The Who - Pinball Wizard 
24. Hendrix - Hey Joe 
25. Cream - Crossroads


----------



## AdamR

Some good songs for sure, No one else wants to share ?


----------



## RazorDave

Both of the previous setlists are pretty nice. AdamR's would be a money making setlist for a general sports bar / pub. Good variety. I played the cover scene for a very long time, and god, songs like Santeria and My Own Worst Enemy drive me nuts. But hey, when the crowd is drunk, thats what they want to hear. 

Madaxeman's set is defenitly more me, but also a bit more for a selective hard rock crowd. 


The thing about cover bands is you have to kinda decide what your goal is. Is it mostly money? high profile gigs? Or do you want to just jam songs you like at pubs? This isnt advice really, just my thoughts if was forming a coverband


----------



## AdamR

Yeah, were in it for the money, I made $50 at the last gig, LOL

Most of us were in high school in the 90's and that seems to be what we end up playing even though I pretty much hated that music back then and could careless for a lot of it now. Its still has that cool remember when feeling to it.

I usually pick songs that I think the local bar crowed will enjoy though. If it were up to me we would be doing a lot more GNR, AC/DC type stuff but my singer just cant swing it. Were all having fun regardless.

I thought there would be more people in to this thread, Guess I was wrong.


----------



## Diocletian

While I would rather be in a band playing my own stuff, I can't find anyone nearby wanting to join such an old fashioned metal band. So I'm in a covers band. We've only just found a singer so no gigs yet, but we're working on these ones:

Hendrix - Foxy Lady and Fire
Cream - Sunshine of Your Love and Crossroads
Zep - Good Times Bad Times
Red Hot Chillis - Suck My Kiss
Black Crowes - Hard to Handle and something about tears (not a fan here)
Primal Scream - Rocks off
Beatles - Day Tripper and Come Together
Boston - More Than A Feeling
Kings of Leon - Use Somebody
Sex Pistols - Pretty Vacant
GNR - Sweet Child O Mine
AC/DC - Back in Black
Lenny Kravitz - Are you gonna go my way
Nirvana - In Bloom


If it were up to me, we'd be doing nothing but stuff like Iron Maiden, Motorhead, old Metallica, Priest etc, but it's not my band, I just joined to help them out so I'm happy to play whatever the other guys ask me to. It sure beats sitting around playing in my bedroom alone!


----------



## Codyjohns

I just started working with a new band and we are playing ........

Rush- Digital Man
Rush-Spirit Of Radio
Rush-R30 Overture
Max Webster - In Context of the Moon
Ozzy- S.A.T.O
Ozzy-Diary of a Madman
Edgar Winter-Free Ride
Van Halen-Drop Dead Legs
Van Halen-Mean Street
Whitesnake-Still of the Night
Kansas-Carry on my wayward son
Rush- YYZ
Deep Purple-Highway Star
Ozzy-Over the Mountain 
Alice Cooper-Muscle of Love
Black Sabbath-Hand of Doom
Van Halen-Hot for Teacher

We are still adding more.....we should have the set list finished in a couple of months.


----------



## RazorDave

AdamR said:


> Yeah, were in it for the money, I made $50 at the last gig, LOL





Its weird. In my home region. Ive noticed the payout for cover bands has dropped dramatically. When I was in cover band years ago, $350 was the lowest anyone would pay out. Now I notice alot of pubs here are using the pay scale. Garantee $100, and then incentives if you hit a certain number at the bar. Most of the bands walk out with $150, which is ok if your a trio, but if your a full band, its pretty lame.


----------



## peterichardz

We are an 'Old School' Power Trio called Sneaky Pete. We've been doing this since 1969 We have a master list of about 500 songs, but these are our current sets. We won't play for less than $500 a show and do 50 to 60 shows a year.

Set 1 
Memphis
Hurt so Good
Pretty Woman
Hang On Sloopy
I Fought The Law
Gloria
Burnin’ Love
Blue Suede Shoes 
Little Black Egg
Get Back
Should I Stay
Hey Tonight
Hungry
Cold Turkey 
Got A Line On You
Radar Love
Wild Thing

Set 2 
Gud Bye to Jane
Bottle of Wine
Folsom Prison
Balinese
Wishing Well
Some Kind Wonderfll
Never Been To Spain
18
Is it my Body
RnR at Heart
Mellow Yellow
Cinnamon Girl
Funk 49
Strychnine
Journey to the Center
Live Wire

Set 3 
Kick Out The Jams
4 Day Creep 
Summertime Blues
Mississippi Queen
Joy to the World
Guitar Johnny
Come Together
All Right Now
Sin City
Walk Away
Stormy Monday
Time Machine
Sunshine of your Love
Hallelujah
The Seeker


----------



## Madaxeman

RazorDave said:


> Its weird. In my home region. Ive noticed the payout for cover bands has dropped dramatically. When I was in cover band years ago, $350 was the lowest anyone would pay out. Now I notice alot of pubs here are using the pay scale. Garantee $100, and then incentives if you hit a certain number at the bar. Most of the bands walk out with $150, which is ok if your a trio, but if your a full band, its pretty lame.



And I thought we had it rough only being paid £250 ($500) a gig!


----------



## knk2691

We just pick from this list, my wife sings and plays bass, I just hang out and crank my marshall. 
The Look's current songlist... 

1. I love rock n roll - Joan Jett 
2. Guys do it all the time - Mindy McCready 
3. Only happy when it rains - Garbage 
4. Hit me with your best shot - Pat Benatar 
5. Goodbye to you - Scandal 
6. Rainbow in the Dark - Dio 
7. I touch myself - The Divinyls 
8. Hot n Cold - Katy Perry 
9. Here for the party - Gretchen Wilson 
10. Brass in pocket - The Pretenders 
11. Gunpowder and lead - Miranda Lambert 
12. Please don't leave - Pink  
13. Black Horse - KT Tunstall 
14. It Happens - Sugarland
15. You oughtta know - Alanis Morissette
16. Alright now - Free
17. Heartbreaker - Pat Benatar
18. Spiderwebs - No Doubt
19. Redneck woman - Gretchen Wilson
20. Little White Church - Little Big Town
21. Teenage wasteland - The Who
22. So what - Pink
23. You belong with me - Taylor Swift
24. I kissed a girl - Katy Perry
25. My life would suck - Kelly Clarkson
26. Magic Man - Heart
27. Any man of mine - Shania Twain
28. Just a girl - No Doubt
29. Something to talk about - Bonnie Raitt
30. Zombie - Cranberries
31. Umbrella - All time low
32. Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics
33. Straight on - Heart
34. Light my fire - Doors
35. Whole lotta love - Led Zeppelin
36. Barracuda - Heart
37. Undo it - Carrie Underwood
38. Criminal - Fiona Apple
39. Your Love is My Drug - Kesha 
40. I think we're alone now - Tiffany 
41. According to you - Orianthi
42. Bobby McGee - Janis Joplin
43. Need You Now - Lady Antebellum
44. Pokerface - Lady Gaga
45. More than a Feeling - Boston
46. Cowboy Casanova - Carrie Underwood
47. Last Name - Carry Underwood
48. Ready to Go - Republica
49. Bullet Proof - La Roux
50. Alejandro - Lady Gaga
51. California Girls - Katy Perry
52. Anyway You Want It - Journey 


I feel the price of bands have gone down because so many bands will play dirt cheap. I started playing out in the 80's, we usually made around $1000, now we're lucky to make $500


----------



## Codyjohns

Madaxeman said:


> And I thought we had it rough only being paid £250 ($500) a gig!



The last gig we played we made $750.00 Canadian.


----------



## AdamR

We just started playing out so for us to make $250 ($50 a piece ) at our first gig was pretty cool, We're hoping to get to the point were we can make $500 a night. Our second show was another $250 night but the free bar food and pitchers all night were a nice bonus.

Does anyone mix a few originals in there sets ?


----------



## Codyjohns

AdamR said:


> Does anyone mix a few originals in there sets ?



Some times one or two.....it depends on the crowd and if we are feeling brave.


----------



## JohnH

I play in a five piece, drums, 2x guitars, bass and keyboards. Its mainly for fun, with a few gigs per year. We have about 50 or 60 songs that go well. This was our last set list:

Set 1
1.	Comfortably Numb
2.	Ziggy Stardust
3.	Mary Janes last dance
4.	Blue Hotel
5.	We gotta get out of this place
6.	Summertime Blues
7.	Honky Tonk Woman
8. Rocking in the free world

Set 2
1.	Happy Birthday (Beatles)
2.	Mustang Sally
3.	Alone with you
4.	Sweet Guy
5.	Hey hey, my my
6.	Come together
7.	Cocaine
8.	Stray Cat Strut
9.	Long way to the top


----------



## Uk.steve

In my last band(which I left for playing too heavy, yeah right),we decided not to play any beatles cos they were too poppy,stones were much better!. I think it's like Razordave said,you play for the gig?,it's something we asked ourselves at the start,are we playing for our own entertainment or the crowd?,and I think in a cover band you're playing for the crowd.I wouldn't bother playing alice in chains down the local cos 80% just wouldn't know it!.
Anyway,our set list was.....

Honkey Tonk Woman - Rollin Stones
Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd
could you be loved - bob marley
Kingston Town - UB40
Ruby Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs
Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon 
Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
With or Without You - U2
Loosing my religion - REM
The drugs don't work - Richard Ashcroft
Wonder Wall - Oasis
Don't look back in anger - Oasis
Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol
Layla - Eric Clapton
run to you - bryan adams
summer of 69 - bryan adams
Weather with you - crowded house
That's Alright with Mama - Elvis
Sit Down - James
Vertigo - U2
Heaven's Door - Dylan
Mercy - Duffy
Just Want to Dance to Night Away - Mavericks
Whiskey in the Jar - Thin Lizzy 
Angels - Robbie Williams
Stand by me - Ben E King
midnight hour - wilson picket
time of your life - greenday
Since you been gone - Rainbow
brown eye girl - van morrison

....in no paricular order


----------



## tubes

All I can say is...

... Amazing and frightening.

Those sets... from one extreme to the other.

I'm speechless, but I can't explain it any further.


----------



## StootMonster

AdamR said:


> Just wondering if anyone wants to share there set list ?
> 
> Heres ours
> 
> 1. Holiday-GreenDay
> 2 Low- Cracker
> 3 Paint it Black-Stones
> 4 Paralyzer -Finger 11
> 5 Black-Pearl Jam
> 6 Done Me Wrong -Cactus Juice
> 7 Doesn't Remind Me-Audio Slave
> 8 My Own Worst Enemy-Lit
> 9 Love Me Dead-Ludo
> 10 I Don't Wanna Be-Gavin Degraw
> 11 Tin Soldier -Small Faces
> 12 Santeria-Sublime
> 
> Set 2
> 
> 1 Seven Nation Army-White Stripes
> 2 Cold Hard Bitch -Jet
> 3 Say It aint So-Weezer
> 4 Interstate Love Song -STP
> 5 Plowed -Sponge
> 6 Light Of Day-Cactus Juice
> 7 Hard to Handle-Black Crowse
> 8 Midnight Rider - Allman Bros
> 9 She Hates me-Puddle of Mudd
> 10 Tomorrow -Silverchair
> 11 Slither -Velvet Revolver
> 
> Set 3
> 
> 1 Folsom -Johny Cash
> 2 Hero -FooFighters
> 3 Feel Like Making Love -Bad company
> 4 Calling You-Blue October
> 5 You May Be Right -Billy Joel
> 6 I'll Take You Home-Cactus Juice
> 7 Man in a Box-Alice in Chains
> 8 Thank You -Led Zeppelin
> 9 Use somebody -Kings of Leon
> 10 Green River-CCR
> 11 Harder to Breathe -Maroon 5
> 12 We Gotta Get Out of this Place -Animals
> 
> Set 4
> 
> 1 Call Me the Breeze-Lynyrd Skynryd
> 2 Far Behind -CandleBox
> 3 House of the Rising Sun-Animals
> 4 Squeeze Box-The Who
> 5 Revolution -Beatles



That's one fine night of music.


----------



## Bieling3

We never play much more than backyard parties as a cover band but:

Set One
Jimi Hendrix - Redhouse
The Doors - Roadhouse Blues
Black Sabbath - Paranoid
Nirvana - Breed
STP - Crackerman
Smashing Pumpkins - Where Boys Fear to Tread
Metallica, Medley:
_For Whom the Bell Tolls, Am I Evil, Sabbra Cadabra_

Set Two
The Misfits Medley:
_Last Caress, Hybrid Moments, Die, Die, Die my Darling_
Motorhead - No voices in the Sky
The Ramones - Bonzo goes to Bitburg
Nirvana - School 
Silverchair - Slave
Audioslave - Show me how to live
Nirvana - Blew

Sometimes we'd throw in Kiss's Cold Gin or Nirvana's Polly for shits and giggles...


----------



## Strateuphoria

Rehab - Amy Winehouse
Stuck in the middle with you
Town called Malice - the jam
Funk #49 James gang
Come together 
Cock of the Bay - Otis Redding
Long train running Doobie Bros
21st Century blues - original
valerie - amy winehouse
Paint it black
Hey ya - outkast
Papparatzi - lady gaga, metallica version
Moondance - Van Morrison

Fight for this lov
Jumping jack flash
Download me - original
whats the story - "
I'm a believer
Red red wine
DJ - original
Electric avenue Eddy grant
I wanna love you - original
Purple haze
Whole lotta love.

2nd project with female jazz singer

Sunny afternoon
Heart is as black as night
big bad handsome man
feeling good
little bird Annie lennox
Drop the pilot
little wing
Dont get me wrong
Mayhem 
Your so vain

etc etc
loads more.


----------



## Strateuphoria

Uk.steve said:


> In my last band(which I left for playing too heavy, yeah right),we decided not to play any beatles cos they were too poppy,stones were much better!. I think it's like Razordave said,you play for the gig?,it's something we asked ourselves at the start,are we playing for our own entertainment or the crowd?,and I think in a cover band you're playing for the crowd.I wouldn't bother playing alice in chains down the local cos 80% just wouldn't know it!.
> Anyway,our set list was.....
> 
> Honkey Tonk Woman - Rollin Stones
> Brick in the Wall - Pink Floyd
> could you be loved - bob marley
> Kingston Town - UB40
> Ruby Ruby - Kaiser Chiefs
> Sex on Fire - Kings of Leon
> Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi
> With or Without You - U2
> Loosing my religion - REM
> The drugs don't work - Richard Ashcroft
> Wonder Wall - Oasis
> Don't look back in anger - Oasis
> Sweet Home Alabama - Lynyrd Skynyrd
> Chasing Cars - Snow Patrol
> Layla - Eric Clapton
> run to you - bryan adams
> summer of 69 - bryan adams
> Weather with you - crowded house
> That's Alright with Mama - Elvis
> Sit Down - James
> Vertigo - U2
> Heaven's Door - Dylan
> Mercy - Duffy
> Just Want to Dance to Night Away - Mavericks
> Whiskey in the Jar - Thin Lizzy
> Angels - Robbie Williams
> Stand by me - Ben E King
> midnight hour - wilson picket
> time of your life - greenday
> Since you been gone - Rainbow
> brown eye girl - van morrison
> 
> ....in no paricular order



Yeah I've gigged most of these in the past. god some of these songs are painfully lame by now. You have my sympathy bro


----------



## Strateuphoria

Every solo I play is different everytime, I like the freedom to improvise especially on the jazzier stuff, otherwise I would have allready gone insane out of the monotony.


----------



## Madaxeman

Strateuphoria said:


> Every solo I play is different everytime, I like the freedom to improvise especially on the jazzier stuff, otherwise I would have allready gone insane out of the monotony.



I do that as well. I always say there's no point in reproducing note for note the exact solo on an album recording as its very boring for the audience and performers, might as well mime to a fucking backing track. Also if you go to see any of the bands you're covering they always add an element of improvisation to the solos as well.


----------



## Uk.steve

Strateuphoria said:


> Yeah I've gigged most of these in the past. god some of these songs are painfully lame by now. You have my sympathy bro



Thanks


----------



## musicman

Riverboat Song
Dakota
Little Bit of Love
29 Palms
Changing Man
China Grove
White Room
Learn to Fly
She Sells Sanctuary
Vertigo
Times Like These
Use Somebody
Cowboy Song
The Stealer
Bad Company
Badge
Running Down a Dream
Fire & Water
Molly's Chambers
Hush
Rebel Yell
Rock and Roll


----------



## GtrPknMama

I do mostly originals, but here are a few favorites I like to play.

Troubles
Give Me Up Again
Nobody Knows You When Your Down & Out
Malted Milk
Walkin Blues
Before You Accuse Me
Alberta
Rollin' & Tumblin
Life By The Drop
The Sky is Crying
Painted On My Heart
Cherry Blossom Road
Barracuda
Don't You Need
Good Man - Good Woman
Runaway
God Forsaken Town
White Horse
Can't You See
Hole Hearted
More Than Words
Free Bird
Reflections Of My Life
I'd Love To Change The World
Hotel California
50 Ways To Leave Your Lover
Life In The Fast Lane
Tush
Down To My Last Teardrop
Born To Be Wild
Walk This Way
Monkey On My Back
Can't You See
Muscle And Blood
Feel Like Makin Love
Locomotive Breath
Can't Get Enough
Life In The Fast Lane
Slow Ride
Takin' Care Of Business
Get Over It

Well, that's some of the copy tunes I like to pull out on ocasion


----------



## jackassrock

I have been an "original band" dude for many* years, but over the last 5 have been playing in various cover bands. Mostly one off sets where we do 45 minutes of one band. So far those include; AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Motley Crue, Kiss, The Cars, The Melvins, The Ramones, The Velvet Underground, and maybe even a few more that I can't recall right now. Also there's a band I'm in called "Haulin' Oats" that will play themes like if you want an 80s band at your party, or we've done thrash, seventies, and the like.

My most consistent gig since April is once a week and we play live band karaoke. We've got a list of around 130 tunes and a lyric book on a stand on stage. Folks sign up and hit the stage with a live band. It goes from being really realy good sometimes to (of course) real bad. Here's the list;

Ain’t Talkin ‘Bout Love – Van Halen
All The Things That I’ve Done – The Killers
Any Way You Want It – Journey
Back In Black – AC/DC
Back In The USSR – The Beatles
Barracuda - Heart
Beat It – Michael Jackson
Because The Night – Patti Smith
Billie Jean – Michael Jackson
Birthday – The Beatles
Blitzkrieg Bop – The Ramones
Blue Orchid – The White Stripes
Born to Run – Bruce Springsteen
Born To Be Wild - Steppenwolf
Brass in Pocket – The Pretenders
Buddy Holly – Weezer
Call Me – Blondie
Cherry Bomb - The Runaways
Come Together – The Beatles
Communication Breakdown – Led Zeppelin
Crazy Little Thing Called Love - Queen
Creep – Radiohead
Dancing With Myself – Billy Idol
Devil Inside – INXS
Don’t Stop Believing - Journey
Dream On – Aerosmith
D’yer Mak’er – Led Zeppelin
Easy – The Commodores
Family Tradition – Hank Williams Jr.
Fight for Your Right – The Beastie Boys
Folsom Prison Blues – Johnny Cash
Friday I'm In Love – The Cure
Gates of Steel - Devo
Girl, You’ll Be A Woman Soon – Urge Overkill
Girls On Film – Duran Duran
Good Times and Bad Times – Led Zeppelin
Heartbreaker – Pat Benatar
Heart Of Glass - Blondie
Helter Skelter - The Beatles
Here Comes Your Man – The Pixies
Here I Go Again – White Snake
Hey Joe – Jimmy Hendrix
Hit Me With Your Best Shot – Pat Benatar
Hold On Loosely - .38 Special
Holiday – Green Day
Home Sweet Home – Motley Crue
Hot N' Cold - Katy Perry
Hound Dog – Elvis Presley
House Of The Rising Sun - The Animals
I Fought The Law – The Clash Version
I Love Rock N’Roll – Joan Jett
I Touch Myself – Divinyls
I Wanna Be Sedated – The Ramones
I Want Candy – Bow Wow Wow
I Want You To Want Me – Cheap Trick
Immigrant Song – Led Zeppelin
In Bloom – Nirvana
It’s Tricky – Run-DMC
Jamie’s Crying – Van Halen
Just What I Needed – The Cars
Killing Me Softly – Fugees/Roberta Flack
Kiss – Prince
Kiss Me Deadly – Lita Ford
Laid - James
Lights – Journey
Like A Virgin - Madanna
Living After Midnight – Judas Priest
London Calling – The Clash
Maneater – Hall and Oates
Manic Depression – Jimmy Hendrix
Material Girl – Madonna
Misunderstood - The Animals
Motor Away – Guided By Voices
9 to 5 – Dolly Parton
Panama – Van Halen
Paranoid – Black Sabbath
Please Do Not Go – The Violent Femmes
Pour Some Sugar On Me – Def Leppard
Psycho Killer – Talking Heads
Pump It Up – Elvis Costello
Rebel Rebel – David Bowie
Revolution – The Beatles
Rock And Roll All Night – Kiss
Santa Monica - Everclear
Say It Ain’t So - Weezer
Shake It UP - The Cars
She Bop – Cindi Lauper
She Don’t Use Jelly – The Flaming Lips
Should I Stay Or Should I Go – The Clash !
Single Ladies - Beyonce
Smokin' In The Boys' Room – Motley Crue
Something – The Beatles
Son Of A Preacher Man – Dusty Springfield
Substitute – The Who
Sweet Caroline – Neil Diamond
Sweet Child O’ Mine – Guns N’ Roses
Sweet Emotion – Aerosmith
Take On Me – A-ha
Talk Dirty To Me – Poison
Them Bones – Alice In Chains
Three Little Birds – Bob Marley
Total Eclipse of The Heart – Bonnie Tyler “Old School” version also available Umbrella – Rihanna
Under Pressure - Queen w/ David Bowie
Unskinny Bop - Poison
The Warrior – Scandal
Walk Like An Egyptian – The Bangles
Walk This Way - Aerosmith
We Gotta Get Out Of This Place – The Animals
We Got The Beat – The Go Go’s
We’re Not Gonna Take It – Twisted Sister
The Weight - The Band
Whole Lotta Love – Led Zeppelin
Wild Thing – The Troggs
Working For The Weekend – Lover Boy
Yoshimi Battles The Pink Robots – The Flaming Lips
You Really Got Me – The Kinks
You Shook Me All Night Long – AC/DC

Some of them can be a drag, but overall it's a good time. I'm sure you guys know the feeling.

* way too many


----------



## tubes

Hey jackass,

You're making me frightened now.

I could probably reproduce one of our late 80's party band sets from your list. 
- but that was 20 years ago.

I'm surprised that a cover band in 2010 is still doing the same old stuff.
I mean, I'm surprised the demand is still there.

It's not just _your_ list - other lists here make me think the same thing: i.e. it's as if time hasn't moved on.

I put it down to the baby-boomers. 
They stamped their mark on their era - and it still shows.

My sympathy to all you guys who are bored with playing old crowd-pleasers repeatedly.

I'm impressed with how most of you have included some interesting stuff in your cover sets.

Sorry to hear that the rates of pay for cover bands are so poor in most places.


----------



## gtrman

tubes said:


> Sorry to hear that the rates of pay for cover bands are so poor in most places.



Wow .. I feel for you guys in the US. 
Is it the economy now or is the going rate for coverbands low in general ?
I kinda feel embarassed as I am getting paid substansibly higher doing covers then the figures thrown out here.

The good thing about making money doing covers is that i'm able to buy more Marshalls


----------



## GtrPknMama

Hey Tubes, what a pity you feel the need to diss others choices.... feel better now?
Being a Guitarist/Singer/Songwriter of my own tuneage, I am humbled by every copy tune I have chosen to learn over the years & those I will learn if so inclined. No matter what the genre or generation, If it touches me, I will learn it not for someone else, but for myself....

Tidbit from my website:

I feel very fortunate to love 
so many different 
flavors of music. 

. 
... 
..... 

Chet Atkins, Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, 
Marty Robbins, Patsy Cline, 
Redd Stewart, Tammy Wynette, 
Tanya Tucker, The Beatles, 
Mamas & Pappas, 
Iron Butterfly, The Marmalade, The Who, YES, 
Jim Croce, Seals & Crofts, 
Simon and Gaarfunkel, The Doobies, 
Hughs & Thrall, Frampton, Nugent, ZZ Top, 
Led Zeppelin, Lynyrd Skynyrd, 
George Thorogood, Santanna, Robin Trower, 
Ten Years After, Wishbone Ash, 
Capt. Beyond, Frank Zappa,Tull 
Pink Floyd, BB King, T-Bone Walker, 
Billie Holiday, Bo Diddley, Eric Clapton, SRV, Eagles, HEART, 
David Allen Coe, Marshall Tucker, 
Lynyrd Skynyrd, Zeppelin, Boston, 
Steve Miller, Elton John, Scorpions, 
Journey, Joe Cocker, Bad Co., Aerosmith, Santana, Steve Vai, REM, EXTREME 
Bonnie Raitt 
~Doc Crippen~ 
and so many more 
but I've 
...gotta stop somewhere... 
..... 
... 
. 

Above is just a partial list of the Great musicians and their music styles that has touched my growth as a musician in some mystical way. 

I may not sound or play like any of them, but what they have let me feel through their music and lyrics, has affected my passion for and expression within my own music by showing me... 
"Freedom" 

I humbly thank all who create such passionate music. 
Forever creating new breath within me 
& 
forever 
a part of me. 
..............................

By the way, when I play local, I play for free & enjoy sitting in with bands playing Classic Rock, Blues & Country! 
Otherwise it's $,$$$.$$ a show.
2011, I'm roaming the US & Canada to find players to record some of my tuneage.
Roaming because I have found you can't trust demo recordings, but you can trust live performances. Not just looking for the gift of music, but the attitude.

So far as the money mongering Club Owners that bands have to constantly contend with, I agree, it is sad.
Musicians, I applaud You All!
Keep Playin On~~~~ 
:::==={o }pknMama


----------



## Frankie

Oh shit, lemme see if I have a list anywhere.

Motorhead - Ace Of Spades
Social Distortion - Ball & Chain
Joe Satriani - Big Bad Moon
CCR - Born On The Bayou
Marshall Tucker Band - Can't You See
Dead Boys - Caught With The Meat
Rolling Stones - Dead Flowers
Molly Hatchet - Dreams I'll Never See
Johnny Cash - Folsom Prison Blues
Humble Pie - Four Day Creep
Rolling Stones - Give Me Shelter
Lenny Kravitz - Going My Way
CCR - Green River
SRV - House Is Rocking
Dead Boys - I Need Lunch
Motorhead - I’m So Bad
Danzig - I’m The One
Chuck Berry - Johnny B Goode
Rolling Stones - Jumpin Jack Flash
Motley Crue - Kickstart My Heart
Jimi Hendrix - Little Wing
The Doors - Love Me Two Times
Rolling Stones - Midnight Rambler
The Who - My Generation
The Rockets - Oh Well
Cactus - Oleo
Mountain - Silver Paper
Hank Williams Sr. - Six More Miles
David Bowie - Suffragette City
Cream - Tales of Great Ulysses
Buddy Holly - That’ll Be The Day
Elvis Presley - That's Alright Mama
Mountain - Theme For An Imaginary Western
The Chamber Brothers - Time Has Come Today
The Beatles - Twist & Shout
Guns and Roses - Used To Love Her
Ides of March - Vehicle
The Romantics - What I Like About You
Jimi Hendrix - Wild Thing
Social Distortion - Winners & Losers
The Surfaris - Wipe Out
Sam The Sham - Wooly Bully
Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On
Rolling Stones - You Can’t Always Get What You Want
David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust

I'm sure there's some other stuff too, but that's the first list I found on the computer.


----------



## Purgasound

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj7pDNDuoJ0[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybDCObQRRM4[/ame]

cover bands...


----------



## Frankie

Wow, that Pink Floyd cover was instantly terrible. There's nothing wrong with good cover bands though. I like doing covers, it takes you out of your normal comfort zone of playing style, forces you to learn new things, and it also pays! You can make a decent buck playing covers, and for guys like me who have a day job, all that money is just pure spending cash. A couple of good nights in a watering hole buys you a used DSL head for example.


----------



## thetragichero

Bieling3 said:


> We never play much more than backyard parties as a cover band but:
> 
> Set One
> Jimi Hendrix - Redhouse
> The Doors - Roadhouse Blues
> Black Sabbath - Paranoid
> Nirvana - Breed
> STP - Crackerman
> Smashing Pumpkins - Where Boys Fear to Tread
> Metallica, Medley:
> _For Whom the Bell Tolls, Am I Evil, Sabbra Cadabra_
> 
> Set Two
> The Misfits Medley:
> _Last Caress, Hybrid Moments, Die, Die, Die my Darling_
> Motorhead - No voices in the Sky
> The Ramones - Bonzo goes to Bitburg
> Nirvana - School
> Silverchair - Slave
> Audioslave - Show me how to live
> Nirvana - Blew
> 
> Sometimes we'd throw in Kiss's Cold Gin or Nirvana's Polly for shits and giggles...



now that's a cover set i wouldn't mind seeing! (payed crackerman in a band in high school... stp songs are so fun to play bass on)

at this point, the only cover we play is a song from a band i used to be in that the drummer loves


----------



## Frankie

Here's us doing a few live covers. Probably the heaviest you'll hear The Stones.

http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/JumpinJackFlash.mp3

Pretty hard version of Oh Well too.

http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/OhWell.mp3

And why not play The Who as hard as we can too?

http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/MyGeneration.mp3

I'm on vocals in all 3, Pop's on lead in the first two, Forge is on bass lead in My Generation, and I'm the answering guitar lead. Yeah, I'm pretty drunk in those mp3s.


----------



## topcat 70

Frankie said:


> Here's us doing a few live covers. Probably the heaviest you'll hear The Stones.
> 
> http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/JumpinJackFlash.mp3
> 
> Pretty hard version of Oh Well too.
> 
> http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/OhWell.mp3
> 
> And why not play The Who as hard as we can too?
> 
> http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/MyGeneration.mp3
> 
> I'm on vocals in all 3, Pop's on lead in the first two, Forge is on bass lead in My Generation, and I'm the answering guitar lead. Yeah, I'm pretty drunk in those mp3s.



Good stuff.Nice to see some SD in your setlist!


----------



## Frankie

Thanks! I love me some Social D.


----------



## topcat 70

Frankie said:


> Thanks! I love me some Social D.



One of my favourite bands.I recently got the les paul studio with the p90's in black.Really like it.Would be good to hear someone do a cover of A Place In My Heart.Love that song!


----------



## LPMarshall hack

Anyone notice the ride cymbal constantly droning in the background? How horrible.


----------



## Wycked Lester

Pantera - Fucking Hostile
Killswitch -End of a heartache
Five Finger Death Punch - Stranger than fiction
Stained -Been Awhile
Drowning Pool -Step up
Iron Maiden -Flight of icarus
Shinedown -Sound of madness
Pantera -Walk
Slipknot -Before I forget
Dio -Holy Diver
Deep Purple -Perfect Strangers
Van Halen -Feel you love tonite
Godsmak -Speak
-Keep Away
Five Finger Death Punch -The Bleading
Ratt -Lay it down
Breaking Benjiman -Cant remember the name
Pantera -Cowboys from hell
G&R -Mr Brownstone
Static X -Blead for Days
Dokken -Alone Again
- Kiss of Death


----------



## tubes

> Hey Tubes, what a pity you feel the need to diss others choices.... feel better now?



Hey GtrPknMama,

"...feel better now?.."

I feel horrible now.

Looks like my comment didn't come across as intended.

Please be assured that I didn't mean to disrespect anybody.

I wouldn't deliberately write an insulting communication on a forum. 

I'm just saying I'm very surprised at these set lists.

I haven't been involved in choosing a set of covers for a pub or party for about 15 years.

I havn't even _been_ to a pub or _seen_ a covers band for over 20 years.

If somebody asked me make a list today I'd say I can't help -- because I'd assume I'm too old, out of touch, no idea what people want to hear these days.

I was reading this thread because finding out what a covers band might perform currently is interesting to me.

But I stand by what I said: the lists here make me think that some things haven't changed much over 20 years.
As I said, "it's as if time hasn't moved on."

That's not meant to be disrespectful - it's just a fact that it seems that way to me.

And I DO associate this with the baby-boomers. You know, they grew with rock from the beginning and just keep liking the same stuff.

That's how it seems to me. Again, it's not disrespectful to anybody for me to say so. (I hope.) I believe I'm a boomer myself - or just on the edge of it.

Here's a similar fact: I have teenaged children who like 40-60 year-old stuff - old blues, swing.
On one hand I'm thinking "Are you serious? Shouldn't you kids be interested in new stuff that an old guy like me has never even heard of?"

I kinda expected to encounter a bigger generation gap as my children grew up.
But again, "it's as if time hasn't moved on." 


Also, jackassrock's list really is frightening to me - I did mean that. I wouldn't be able to pull off that lot.


Apologies to anybody who felt I was speaking ill of the music they play.


Anyway, sorry to prattle on. 

The thread isn't for my puzzlements about the history of music.


----------



## musicman

Many cover bands I see play almost the same set because these are the songs the punters want to hear.

We are trying to play some slightly more modern different songs but still get asked for the old favourites.


----------



## seth

it's allways fun to play covers. i have been in a few bands where we do 50/50 sets of originals and covers. some of the covers we do are covers of other bands cover versions of songs.
a few of my favories are 
just about any clutch song with bacchanal, monster trucks and passive restraints at the top of the list.
most misfits, most ramones.
the outfield-your love
lita ford-kiss me deadly
aaliyah-are you that somebody
danzig-mother
gnr-it's so easy
salt n peppa-push it
sir mix alot-baby got back
madonna-like a prayer

we would do a bunch of tv songs too like the A team and crispy critters cereal theme.


----------



## AdamR

Frankie said:


> Here's us doing a few live covers. Probably the heaviest you'll hear The Stones.
> 
> http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/JumpinJackFlash.mp3
> 
> Pretty hard version of Oh Well too.
> 
> http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/OhWell.mp3
> 
> And why not play The Who as hard as we can too?
> 
> http://www.cowboymafia.net/music/MyGeneration.mp3
> 
> I'm on vocals in all 3, Pop's on lead in the first two, Forge is on bass lead in My Generation, and I'm the answering guitar lead. Yeah, I'm pretty drunk in those mp3s.




Good covers, I like your style. Nice tone as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> Pantera - Fucking Hostile
> Killswitch -End of a heartache
> Five Finger Death Punch - Stranger than fiction
> Stained -Been Awhile
> Drowning Pool -Step up
> Iron Maiden -Flight of icarus
> Shinedown -Sound of madness
> Pantera -Walk
> Slipknot -Before I forget
> Dio -Holy Diver
> Deep Purple -Perfect Strangers
> Van Halen -Feel you love tonite
> Godsmak -Speak
> -Keep Away
> Five Finger Death Punch -The Bleading
> Ratt -Lay it down
> Breaking Benjiman -Cant remember the name
> Pantera -Cowboys from hell
> G&R -Mr Brownstone
> Static X -Blead for Days
> Dokken -Alone Again
> - Kiss of Death


 
Very cool set list.


----------



## GtrPknMama

tubes said:


> Hey GtrPknMama,
> 
> "...feel better now?.."
> 
> I feel horrible now.
> 
> Looks like my comment didn't come across as intended.
> 
> Please be assured that I didn't mean to disrespect anybody.
> 
> I wouldn't deliberately write an insulting communication on a forum.
> 
> I'm just saying I'm very surprised at these set lists.
> 
> I haven't been involved in choosing a set of covers for a pub or party for about 15 years.
> 
> I havn't even _been_ to a pub or _seen_ a covers band for over 20 years.
> 
> If somebody asked me make a list today I'd say I can't help -- because I'd assume I'm too old, out of touch, no idea what people want to hear these days.
> 
> I was reading this thread because finding out what a covers band might perform currently is interesting to me.
> 
> But I stand by what I said: the lists here make me think that some things haven't changed much over 20 years.
> As I said, "it's as if time hasn't moved on."
> 
> That's not meant to be disrespectful - it's just a fact that it seems that way to me.
> 
> And I DO associate this with the baby-boomers. You know, they grew with rock from the beginning and just keep liking the same stuff.
> 
> That's how it seems to me. Again, it's not disrespectful to anybody for me to say so. (I hope.) I believe I'm a boomer myself - or just on the edge of it.
> 
> Here's a similar fact: I have teenaged children who like 40-60 year-old stuff - old blues, swing.
> On one hand I'm thinking "Are you serious? Shouldn't you kids be interested in new stuff that an old guy like me has never even heard of?"
> 
> I kinda expected to encounter a bigger generation gap as my children grew up.
> But again, "it's as if time hasn't moved on."
> 
> 
> Also, jackassrock's list really is frightening to me - I did mean that. I wouldn't be able to pull off that lot.
> 
> 
> Apologies to anybody who felt I was speaking ill of the music they play.
> 
> 
> Anyway, sorry to prattle on.
> 
> The thread isn't for my puzzlements about the history of music.



Hey Tubes, I'm sorry for comin down on ya like that. After re-reading, Boomer ta Boomer, I ask you to Please accept my apology.... twas my bad.
I must say though, that the best music I've ever herd, IS what is now called "Classic Rock" & I bow down to it! Sweet Sweet SWEET TUNEAGE!

Oh yeah, don't gimme that other BS, don't ya know all musicians are 27?


----------



## tubes

Hey GunPackn,

No problem.

I was going to add to my post something like: I definitely agree with you - e.g. as you mentioned, we can (and I definitely should) be humbled by covers that we attempt. 

Even in a genre I'm not attracted to, when I have to actually play it I realise there's more going on than I first thought.

(For e.g. our drummer is a very close friend of reggae - he can tell when we're not really doing it.)

You say you like classic rock best - but I can see from your list of interests that you also know about other things, far, wide and a long way back.

In the interests of disclosure, 
Here are some of the covers our ensemble is working on:
(Not gigging, just for our own fun.)
______________________________

Koko Taylor - Voodoo Woman
Koko Taylor - Don't Put Your Hands On Me
Funk Brothers / Beatles - You Really Got A Hold On Me
Booker T / Allman Bros / Buddy Guy and others - Stormy Monday

Nina Simone - The work Song
Moorcheeba - Rome Wasn't Built in a Day
Moorcheeba - Let Me See
Radiohead - Creep

I don't even know where it originates from - Take Me To The River
I don't even know where it originates from - Misty Blue - trying to create a credible reggae version of...

Jamiroquoi - Virtual Insanity
_______________


----------



## Frankie

AdamR said:


> Good covers, I like your style. Nice tone as well.



Thank you, sir! We're just playing rock & roll like it should be played, loud and hard. At least that's my interpretation. 

Those tracks were recorded with two condenser mics hung over the dance floor, so that was our FOH sound that night. Every now and then you get a good house guy on the board, because he had us mixed pretty well I think.


----------



## Moose Lewis

Man, this is good to see. Thanks for this thread guys'n'gal!

It's been almost two decades since I was performing _full time_ traveling in the US; and except for the latter days when we were promoting our single 'Rock The Night', played a mix of Blues, Classic & Hard Rock covers along with our tunes (much of which you've listed). Been making a go of studio work since. From indications of the festival scene here, I was hopeful that coming back out my Rock'n'Roll would be accepted - but now I feel much better about it all. Does suck that the money has dropped so much... but it ain't strictly about money.

Good tunes is good tunes; and I have met young people who are coming to it, tired of all the plastic noise out there. It ain't just us boomers.


----------



## gunboatstudio

Our first motto is "The band drinks for free!"
Our second motto is "Give the chicks what they want!"

Which usually means we're too drunk to play songs that we don't particularly like. Oh well. 

Running Down A Dream by Tom Petty
Authority Song by John Cougar Melloncamp
Talk Dirty To Me by Poison
Laid by James
The Break Up Song by The Greg Kihn Band
Flagpole Sitta by Harvey Danger
You May Be Right by Billy Joel
Walk Like An Egyptian by the Bangals
Faith by George Michaels
I Want You To Want Me by Cheap Trick
Tainted Love by Soft Cell
Bad Romance by Lady Gaga
Pour Some Sugar On Me by Def Leppard
99 Red Balloons by Nena
Jump Around by House of Pain
Your Love by The Outfield
Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC
Shoop by Salt n' Peppa
Every Rose by Poison
Rebel Yell by Billy Idol
What I Got by Sublime
She Hates Me by Puddle of Mud
500 Miles by those two Scottish guys
Blister In The Sun by The Violent Femmes
Tubthumping by Chumbawumba
Kiss Me Deadly by Lita Ford
Girlfriend by Avril Lavigne
Should I Stay or Should I Go? by The Clash
Funky Cold Medina by Ton Loc
No Rain By Blind Melon
Hey Ya by Outkast
What's Up by 4 Non Blondes
Save A Horse by Big and Rich
Gin And Juice by Snoop


----------



## ddaxe

I tottly agree with you GTRPKNMAMA we only learn songs for us.. when I play my git.. I just play it.. not really playing anything.. I just make it up as I go along

ah.. the cover tunes.. yea we do some goodies...

Rock n Roll Band/Boston
Good Times Bad Times/Zep
Mr. Crowley/Ozzy
Crazy Train/Ozzy
Won't get Fooled again/The Who
Big City Nights/Scorps
Back in Black/ACDC
Finding my Way/Rush
Spirit of Radio/Rush
Anthem/Rush
Anyway you want it/Journey
Sex Type Thing/STP
Razamanaz/Nazareth
Turn on Your receiver/Nazareth
Love Hurts/Nazareth
Star Seed/Our Lady Peace
Detroit Rock City/KISS
Love Gun/Kiss
Another thing Comin' / Judas Priest
Vertigo/U2
Does your Mother Know/ABBA-but rocked up
Just What I needed/The CARS
Rockin in the Free World/Neil Young
Wild Side/Motley Crue
Rebel Yell/Billy Idol
She Sells Sanctuary/The Cult
Runaway/Bon Jovi
Number of the Beast/Iron Maiden
I want you to want me/Cheap Trick
Unchained/Van Halen

and a bunch of others.. actually we have alittle over 120 songs to make sets up.. it's never the same twice. and ya.. WOW..I can't believe you guys in the USA are playing for that(I mean I know most of us do it for the love of it) but.. sometimes.. that wouldn't even pay the expenses.. I've always said.. if it's gonna cost me money.. I'll hang it up. We usually charge $1000 for a night and we provide the sound. we've had bar owners want us to use DJ sound gear.. we just say.. forget it.. and move on... when we open for a major act(and we've opened for quite a few) we ask $1600 and most times we get it.. the market up in Northern Ontario is not real fluid but.. for bars to get acts from the south costs them alot more.. so we kinda have a little niche up here.. we have been very very fortunate to open for some great bands such as The Stampeders, Moxy, Nazareth to name a few...


----------



## LPMarshall hack

gunboatstudio said:


> Our first motto is "The band drinks for free!"
> Our second motto is "Give the chicks what they want!"
> 
> Which usually means we're too drunk to play songs that we don't particularly like. Oh well.
> 
> Running Down A Dream by Tom Petty
> Authority Song by John Cougar Melloncamp
> Talk Dirty To Me by Poison
> Laid by James
> The Break Up Song by The Greg Kihn Band
> Flagpole Sitta by Harvey Danger
> You May Be Right by Billy Joel
> Walk Like An Egyptian by the Bangals
> Faith by George Michaels
> I Want You To Want Me by Cheap Trick
> Tainted Love by Soft Cell
> Bad Romance by Lady Gaga
> Pour Some Sugar On Me by Def Leppard
> 99 Red Balloons by Nena
> Jump Around by House of Pain
> Your Love by The Outfield
> Shook Me All Night Long by AC/DC
> Shoop by Salt n' Peppa
> Every Rose by Poison
> Rebel Yell by Billy Idol
> What I Got by Sublime
> She Hates Me by Puddle of Mud
> 500 Miles by those two Scottish guys
> Blister In The Sun by The Violent Femmes
> Tubthumping by Chumbawumba
> Kiss Me Deadly by Lita Ford
> Girlfriend by Avril Lavigne
> Should I Stay or Should I Go? by The Clash
> Funky Cold Medina by Ton Loc
> No Rain By Blind Melon
> Hey Ya by Outkast
> What's Up by 4 Non Blondes
> Save A Horse by Big and Rich
> Gin And Juice by Snoop



That seems like a fun set. I bet the place goes off when you guys play.


----------



## Wycked Lester

AdamR said:


> Does anyone mix a few originals in there sets ?



We do at least 2, usually 3 per set. That way we can sell cd's and make xtra $$. It pays alot better if you bill yourself as a cover band but do originals,....we do some all original shows too but we do more cover gigs just cuz of the $$$$


----------



## Wycked Lester

Michael RT said:


> Very cool set list.



Thanx bro,....yours is baddass to. Sato,..that fucking rocks. I saw you do hiway star, we do too, i forgot to mention it but ....that song is a fucking blast to play. Do you do the Keyboard solo on your guitar too?


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> Thanx bro,....yours is baddass to. Sato,..that fucking rocks. I saw you do hiway star, we do too, i forgot to mention it but ....that song is a fucking blast to play. Do you do the Keyboard solo on your guitar too?



Yup .....I love the keyboard solo in that song ........I found a live recording we did of SATO and Highway Star in the summer of 2009......my friend Gary is playing the rhythm guitar in the recordings and I'm doing the solo's in the songs .......two guitars sounds great ....gives it a bigger sound........the band I'm playing in right now is just me on guitar.....so I miss having the rhythm on the solo's. 

Click here to listen to *09 Track 9.mp3Highway Star*


Click here to listen to *01 Track 1.mp3 SATO*


----------



## AQuickOne

I love Madaxeman´s classic setlist ! we had a similar list, but very had to get paid for it 
my bands have more and more focussed on certain artists or bands, becoming more of a tribute band, now we play only end60s/early70s WHO material. still fishing around for gigs but once we get something it´s always mid-sized and well-paid.
oh, yeah, the current list

Heaven & Hell
Can´t Explain
Substitute
Anyway anyhow anywhere
Happy Jack
Im A Boy
Tattoo
Young Man Blues
A Quick One
The Seeker
Pinball Wizard
Water 
Naked Eye
Baba O Riley
Summertime Blues
Shakin All Over
My Generation
See Me Feel Me
Magic Bus
Behind Blue Eyes
Won´t Get Fooled Again

now you know the reason for my username, it´s not because I can play so fast


----------



## Madaxeman

AQuickOne said:


> I love Madaxeman´s classic setlist ! we had a similar list, but very had to get paid for itQUOTE]
> 
> Cheers. We do alright with this set but mostly pub gigs. Money is only a small concern, having a good time and getting to blast or gear is top priority.
> I'm liking the Who set, how do you open 'Wont get fooled again' you got a synth?


----------



## Wycked Lester

Michael RT said:


> Click here to listen to *09 Track 9.mp3Highway Star*
> 
> 
> ]





Awesome! Thats pretty much how I do the KB solo too. I found that it sounds amazing if you have a harmonizer and set it for an oct above and a octave below then kick on a phase 90. ...Makes it sound very "keyboardy"....you'll have to try it sometime,...at leat the harmonizer part.

But, great cover though....guitar tone is smokin!....is that the 900?


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> Awesome! Thats pretty much how I do the KB solo too. I found that it sounds amazing if you have a harmonizer and set it for an oct above and a octave below then kick on a phase 90. ...Makes it sound very "keyboardy"....you'll have to try it sometime,...at leat the harmonizer part.
> 
> But, great cover though....guitar tone is smokin!....is that the 900?



I was just looking at buying used a harmonizer the other day...........thats a great idea and the phase 90.......I have the MXR phase 90 and use it my rig to this day. We played Highway Star to fast that night but the recording turned out great........the amp head I was using was a KK2203 with the KT88's in it .........I sold the amp head but I should of keep it......my friends amp was a 1979 JMP 2203 which I love that amp head and have used it a few time because it's such a great amp head.....very similar to your 2203........I know why you love that amp head .....it fucking rocks in the tone department.


----------



## Wycked Lester

if you get a harmonizer, maker sure its what they call an "intelligent pitch shifter" ....you have to program it for what key your in and what scale/mode your using,...but then it will actually harmonize in that key scale/mode.

The "regular" just pitch shifters will just shit you a note "x'" number of steps higher or lower,....always staying parallel to your core note,....they work ok for octaves, fourths, and fifths, but if you try doing 3rds or other intervalls some of the harmony notes will sound bunk......kinda like the harmony function on a whammy pedal or something.

I have an old rackmount digitech IPS33 from the early 80's thats on its last leg. Ive been looking for a new "all in one rack efx job" for a while that has inteligent pitch shifting,....i think maybe the TC G-major does,...i dunno, im gonna check into something new the first of the year...

oh yea,.... a cool trick,....if you kick in your harmonizer (i got mine on a momentary fs, its only on while you hold it down) when you do the Zakk Wylde pinchies, or any crazy harmonic trick it sounds like the voice of satan. Very bad ass effect.


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> if you get a harmonizer, maker sure its what they call an "intelligent pitch shifter" ....you have to program it for what key your in and what scale/mode your using,...but then it will actually harmonize in that key scale/mode.
> 
> The "regular" just pitch shifters will just shit you a note "x'" number of steps higher or lower,....always staying parallel to your core note,....they work ok for octaves, fourths, and fifths, but if you try doing 3rds or other intervalls some of the harmony notes will sound bunk......kinda like the harmony function on a whammy pedal or something.
> 
> I have an old rackmount digitech IPS33 from the early 80's thats on its last leg. Ive been looking for a new "all in one rack efx job" for a while that has inteligent pitch shifting,....i think maybe the TC G-major does,...i dunno, im gonna check into something new the first of the year...
> 
> oh yea,.... a cool trick,....if you kick in your harmonizer (i got mine on a momentary fs, its only on while you hold it down) when you do the Zakk Wylde pinchies, or any crazy harmonic trick it sounds like the voice of satan. Very bad ass effect.



I was looking at this pedal ......I want some thing in a pedal on the floor......some thing compact.........set it up for a couple of tunes. 

BOSS U.S. - PS-6: Harmonist


----------



## Wycked Lester

interesting,...that might be pretty cool.....i've not tried one yet. That is a new one out i think. I have the older one called a super shifter.....it was cool for some stuff it was a lil funky sometimes, and kinda hard to tweak on the fly, but this may be alot better.....mine must be like 10 years old or something. 

But yea, that might just might do the trick,..when ya try it be sure you put it in the loop but before the delay.



OH YEA! I just remember ed that i tried one of these out one time and it was really good,...and easy to program, you just held down the fs and played a chord and that tells it what key to your in,...works with maj minor, ect...

....actually it seems like you can hold it down and play your chord progression and it sets itself automatically to harmonize to that progression.....pretty f'n cool...

....anyway check it out too maybe before ya buy.

DIGITECH HARMONYMAN INTELLIGENT HARMONIST EFFECTS PEDAL


----------



## Wycked Lester

theres some used ones on bay for 180 and up btw


----------



## Codyjohns

Wycked Lester said:


> theres some used ones on bay for 180 and up btw



That's a good price .....I was hoping not to pay more then 200 bones.......the DIGITECH - HARMONYMAN look like a better pedal then the boss ....it has more options.


----------



## Adrian R

Michael RT said:


> I just started working with a new band and we are playing ........
> 
> Rush- Digital Man
> Rush-Spirit Of Radio
> Rush-R30 Overture
> Max Webster - In Context of the Moon
> Ozzy- S.A.T.O
> Ozzy-Diary of a Madman
> Edgar Winter-Free Ride
> Van Halen-Drop Dead Legs
> Van Halen-Mean Street
> Whitesnake-Still of the Night
> Kansas-Carry on my wayward son
> Rush- YYZ
> Deep Purple-Highway Star
> Ozzy-Over the Mountain
> Alice Cooper-Muscle of Love
> Black Sabbath-Hand of Doom
> Van Halen-Hot for Teacher
> 
> We are still adding more.....we should have the set list finished in a couple of months.




Now THAT is a good setlist..by far the best here..everything else I've seen thus far is so freakin' common...It always appears that cover bands just copy each other and everyone has an idea as to what the bar crowd wants to hear in which is exactly what I DO NOT want to hear. I fucking hate radio music..


----------



## Adrian R

American Viking said:


> YouTube - Worst Band Ever Butchers Pink Floyd
> 
> YouTube - Unholy Confessions - Unholy Cover
> 
> cover bands...



Ouch! That hurts!


----------



## big dooley

here's our list 

melissa etheridge - Like The Way I Do
kings of leon - Sex On Fire
green day - Basket Case 
amy winehouse - Valerie 
sass jordan - High Road Easy
pearl jam - alive
AC/DC - If You Want Blood
skunk anansie - Brazen 
queen - Another One Bites The Dust
anouk - It's So Hard (dutch artist) 
three doors down - Kryptonite 
metallica - Whiskey In The Jar


bon jovi - Keep The Faith 
green day - Holiday 
anouk - If I Go (dutch again)
queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love
dire straits - sultans of swing
leaf - Wonderwoman 
zz-top - Tush 
joan jett & blackhearts - I Love Rock 'N Roll
blur - Song 2 
U2 - With Or Without You 
G'nR - Sweet Child Of Mine (i know, i know...)
AC/DC - Whole Lotta Rosie 



neil young - Rockin' In The Free World 
bon jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name
skunk anansie - Weak 
metallica - Nothing Else Matters
the police - Message In A Bottle 
katrina & the waves - Walking On Sunshine 
ike & tina turner - Proud Mary 
radiohead - Creep 
van dik hout - Stil In Mij (yep you've guessed it... dutch) 
k's choice - Not An Addict 
AC/DC - Highway To Hell
the proclaimers - 500 Miles 
cranberries - Zombie


----------



## big dooley

American Viking said:


> YouTube - Worst Band Ever Butchers Pink Floyd
> 
> YouTube - Unholy Confessions - Unholy Cover
> 
> cover bands...



the pink floyd thing was the worst performance i have ever seen (although roger waters didn't do it that much better at live 8)

another great example: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAaw9KDlc3Y&NR=1]YouTube - Worst Band Ever[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

Adrian R said:


> Now THAT is a good setlist..by far the best here..everything else I've seen thus far is so freakin' common...It always appears that cover bands just copy each other and everyone has an idea as to what the bar crowd wants to hear in which is exactly what I DO NOT want to hear. I fucking hate radio music..



Thank's Bro.........all of us in the band play what we want to....but you have to play this stuff at the right party or club because the songs won't go over well at the wrong place .....however a lot of places want something different and new sounding so it's usually not a problem finding a place to play this stuff.


----------



## Adrian R

Michael RT said:


> Thank's Bro.........all of us in the band play what we want to....but you have to play this stuff at the right party or club because the songs won't go over well at the wrong place .....however a lot of places want something different and new sounding so it's usually not a problem finding a place to play this stuff.



Hey Mikey..
I freakin' TOTALLY agree. I think one of the biggest mistakes cover bands make is trying to be TO eclectic. Typically two things happen in a scenario like this. One, the talent level is not quite there to successfully cover all of this material in a way that sounds good, and two, the audience is kind of confused as to what kind of band you are. Better to play the music in a vein that you are best suited to play (for a myriad of reasons), and carefully select the clubs you play at that would appreciate your efforts in the avenue you have selected. I've often noticed that if you play the music you have selected very well, most if not ALL people will like it to some degree cause it just sounds good!

Another thought of mine along these lines is to develop your OWN tone and approach to covering material without foreboding the 'vibe' of the music as it was originally intended by the original artist to sound like.

This opens that whole discussion again about modeling amps and the paradigm of trying to sound exactly like the recording as opposed to an original, well developed approach to covering the song. I find this so much more interesting. When I see a cover band that tries to perfectly emulate the songs as recorded, and especially with those 'stereo system' modeling amps..I feel I might as well be sitting in front of a DJ spinning discs. Its good to develop a theme without being a tribute band..


----------



## Dead Jackson

wow. Lots to comment. Dooley, that was NOT the worst band ever. Bad singer perhaps, but I have been a sound engineer for 30 years. Trust me, that was not the worst I have heard. I worked in a club in Oakland in California from 1985 through 1989. It was called the Omni, it held 1200 people, it had a Peavey sound system. (Gag) It was BIG Peavey sound system, complete with monitor mix, etc. We did everybody on their way up and back on their way down. All genres of music. Good acts: Motorhead, Anthrax, Testament, Primus, Mr. Bungle, Paul Stanley, Wayne Shorter, Paul Butterfield, Neil Young, various reggae and African bands, to numerous to mention. Bad Brains, Chili Peppers, and a million openers that mostly sucked. You take the good with the bad, however, the club was owned by John Nady. The guy who claimed he invented the wireless microphone. We had about 8 channels of the 2000 dollar units in there. He bought the place for his band to play there because nobody else would hire him. Guess what. THAT was the worst band of all time...
I did sound for every punk show that came through Sacramento from 1980 to 1985. The worst punk bands I heard were far easier to listen to than John Nady's band... But then again, I liked the punk movement.


----------



## Dead Jackson

Adrian, That is one impressive list you guys play. If you can pull of ANY Rush song, you are good. I learned to play drums trying to play along with Rush. I could almost play most everything on Moving pictures. Not no more... Primus auditioned a bunch of drummers while I was their engineer. One came in and they asked what he wanted to play. They all shrugged. Then Les asked him if he knew any Rush. They broke into about 5 songs, played them all note for note form begining to end without making any mistakes while the rest of us stood there with drop jaw. He got hired on the spot. I didn't even know Les and Larry knew all those songs, and note for note. Anyway, you have quite an impressive list. Hope I get to hear you sometime.
As for cover bands: I love all kinds of music. Been a professional engineer for a long time. I get to hear lots of live music and I never tire of it. Original, or cover, if it's done well, I'm a fan. As for playing, I cut my teeth on that Rush, Judas Priest, Scorpions (with Michael and Rudolph Shenker), Sabbath, Zeppelin, Deep Purple, Ronny James Dio, (RIP) and all that stuff. I even liked Hall and Oats.
I have a taste for anybody who can write. That is true talent. But again for anybody who can play. If you go through the labor of love that it takes to be able to play a song from beginning to end without making any mistakes, original or cover, you are a star in my book.Not to diss on anybody's art, but it amazes me what teh masses like enough to go out and buy and hense, make rockstar millionaires from turds... Whatever.
I played in a thrash punk band in the eighties. That was my first real band. Then in the nineties I had the good fortune to play in 4 bands at the same time. It was heaven. One was a working bar band. 75 percent covers, (classic rock,) and 25 % originals that the lead guy wrote. All great songs, sort of folky rock. We played them hard so they rocked. One a reggae dancehall band of my creation. (That is all reggae dancehall standards that the singers can all sing to.) and a country band that had a girl front and was totally white trash. Drunks, coke whores, you name it. I was the only straight guy. (then.) All covers done half assed. Believe it or not, even that was fun for a minute. Also played in an original kind of Indy Rock band that had 2 talented songwriters in it. Both mediocre guitar players but they could really sing and write. One went off the deep end and wondered out into the woods. They found his body 10 years later. The other decided to flip eggs for a living and still lives with his mom. He's almost 50.... (?!)
Currently, I play in 2 bands. One gets together once a year for the moto GP races in Monterey, California. We don't get payed, I gave up on that years ago. We play for fun and do a bit of everything, based upon our front guys, my brother, (countless cover bands from casino circuit,) and Chris from Oregon. (Blues rock guitar god.) We do classic rock and rockin blues with some newer hard stuff thrown in there 'cause we love it. Green day's Holiday, etc. Same stuff ya'll play. (Except Adrian.) Here's my advise. If it's fun, DO IT!!!
Our other band is a Ramones cover band.


----------



## Dead Jackson

Our Ramones Cover band plays this list:
Set 1
Loudmouth
Labotomy
I don't care
Bad Brain
I wanna be Well
She's the One
Let's Dance (Ramones covered this)
Locket Love
Ramona
KKK took My Baby Away
Needles and Pins (Cover)
Listen to my heart
Today Your Love, Tomorrow the World
Suzy is a head Banger
I wanna Be Sedated
Gimme Shock Treatment
Sheena is A Punk Rocker
Blitzkrieg Bop

Set 2
I can't give You Anything
Commando
I just Wanna Have Something To Do
I remember You
Cretin Hop
Kill That Girl
I wanna Be Your Boyfriend
I Can't Be
Texas Chainsaw Massacre
Here Today, Gone Tomorrow
I Don't Want You
Havana Affair
Sniff Some Glue
I don't Wanna Go Down In The Basement
53rd and 3rd
I don't Wanna Walk Around With You
Judy Is A Punk
Beat On The Brat
Glad To See You Go

You can hear some of them here:
I can't Be: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17058364/01%20I%20Can%27t%20Be.m4a
Let's Dance: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17058364/02%20Lets%20Dance_0001.m4a
Havana Affair: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17058364/04%20Havana%20Affair_0001.m4a
She's The One: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17058364/05%20Shes%20The%20One%204.m4a
Ramona: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17058364/09%20Ramona.m4a
Here Today, Gone Tomorrow: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17058364/10 Here TodayGone Tomorrow.m4a


----------



## Dead Jackson

Our Moto GP Allstars band even does Wang Chung. Check it out. The video is a hand held and the audio is just the camera so it ain't great but not bad considering. This is in the campground My brother is singing and playing the Strat through my Marshall, Chris is playing slide lead Strat, (he is a Fender man... but we'll forgive him for now...) and Cary on the bass and vocals. Yeah, that's me on the drums. For being a cover band, the crowd seems to like us every year...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JXQRNXng5k]YouTube - MotoGP Band - All Night Long[/ame]
BTW, Frankie, that was one bad ass version of the Who. We play "Won't Get Fooled Again". LOVE the Who.. Hell, I love everything as this Wang Chung song attests...


----------



## AQuickOne

Madaxeman said:


> AQuickOne said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love Madaxeman´s classic setlist ! we had a similar list, but very had to get paid for itQUOTE]
> 
> Cheers. We do alright with this set but mostly pub gigs. Money is only a small concern, having a good time and getting to blast or gear is top priority.
> I'm liking the Who set, how do you open 'Wont get fooled again' you got a synth?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Madaxeman, yes we use synth backing tracks for Wont Get Fooled Again, Baba O Riley and a few others, there´s a guy in UK who re-produces them 1:1, left side synth, right side click for the drummer...perfect !
Click to expand...


----------



## tim_burnham

I compiled a list of the most common cover songs from the data in my database. Most of these songs will come as no surprise. Try the SetList Helper to help you build your set lists so you don't have to managed a bunch of spreadsheets. 

Brown Eyed Girl - Van Morrison
Glitter and TRauma - Biffy Clyro
Sweet Caroline	- Neil Diamond
Sweet Emotion	- Aerosmith
Margaritaville	- Jimmy Buffet
Mustang Sally	- Wilson Pickett
Moondance	- Van Morrison
Hard To Handle	- Black Crowes
You Shook Me All Night Long	- AC/DC
Vehicle	- Ides of March
Honky Tonk Woman	- Rolling Stones
Born to be Wild	- Steppenwolf
I wish - Stevie Wonder
Plush	- Stone Temple Pilots
What I Got	- Sublime
Let’s Dance to Joy Division	- The Strokes
Stand Still	- The Strokes
American Girl	- Tom Petty
Mary Jane’s Last Dance - Tom Petty
Pride and Joy	- Stevie Ray Vaughn
Pretty Woman	- Roy Orbison
I feel good	- James Brown 
ROLLING IN THE DEEP	- ADELE
Dock Of The Bay	- Otis Redding
Evenflow	-Pearl Jam
SledgeHammer	- Peter Gabriel
Comfortably Numb	- Pink Floyd
Soul Man	- Blues Brothers
Lido Shuffle	- Boz Scaggs
Who’ll Stop The Rain	- CCR
25 or 6 to 4 - Chicago
Smoke on the water	- Deep Purple
China grove - Doobie Brothers
Long Train Running	- Doobie Brothers
Suspicious Minds	- Elvis
Lay Down Sally	- Eric Clapton
Wonderful Tonight	- Eric Clapton
All Right Now	- Free
Margaritaville	- Jimmy Buffett
The Middle	- Jimmy Eat World
Daughters	- John Mayer
Folsom Prison Blues	- Johnny Cash
Sweet Home Alabama	- Lynyrd Skynyrd
Bridge Over Troubled Water(Live in London)	- Matthew Smyth
Dub Africa	- Matthew Smyth
Once an Empire	- Matthew Smyth
In The Midnight Hour	- Wilson Pickett
Domino	- Van Morrison


----------



## tubes

Thanks for the info Tim.
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## gdh1532

no brown eyed girl. 

no mustang sally
no gimme three steps


hold the line; toto 
Africa ;toto
creep ;radiohead
hash pipe ;weezer
lowlife ; theory of a dead man
Walking on the sun ; smashmouth
Santaria ; Sublime 

dancy stuff

Billy Jean ; M.J.
Thriller ; M.J.
Little Red Corvette ; ? 
That's The Way I Like It ; kcsunshine
Boogie shoes ; kcsunshine
shake shake shake ; kcsunshine
brickhouse ; The Commedores
burn rubber on me ; The gap band
you dropped a bomb ; the gap band
Fire ; ohio players

I'll look up some set list and just post those. it'll be easier.


----------

